# 2009 2.0 TFSI Oil leak at the top of the engine



## beep2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi. I have this oil leak at the top of the engine. You can see the brown oil running down the aluminum head cover n the center of the picture.
It pools in the holes and then goes down on the water pump. And the water pump seal fails pretty often.
Any suggestions on how to fix the oil leak? What gasket do I need to get? Do I need any special tools or just the torx sockets?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

i cant view your photo, so i cant see where there's oil.


----------



## beep2 (Oct 30, 2016)

found the way to host the picture. Please check it out.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

It is possible the valve cover/camshaft girdle bolts could be leaking as I had this issue. You could check to see if they are torqued properly, but be very careful and don’t over tighten them. Use a high quality torque wrench. They should be 10-11nm. However looking at the picture it looks like your oil cap isn’t screwed on..


----------



## beep2 (Oct 30, 2016)

I have added an arrow to show where the oil is coming from. It is between the plastic timing chain cover on the left and the valve cover on the right.
I think I would need to change the gasket on the timing chain cover piece on the left. The #10 on this schema:










What that gasket is called (or what its part number). Can I just take off the chain cover piece or I need a special tool to hold the cams or such?

ps. thanks to pointing at the oil cap - it took it out to see if the oil is coming from there.

Do I need the new this: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/timing-chain-cover-upper/06h103269h/ ?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I believe that a bad PCV valve can blow oil past gaskets like that. Will also damage the main seal, for an extensive/expensive repair.


----------



## beep2 (Oct 30, 2016)

"I believe that a bad PCV valve can blow oil past gaskets like that. Will also damage the main seal, for an extensive/expensive repair."

exactly. I had replaced PCV valve and now this.


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

beep2 said:


> "I believe that a bad PCV valve can blow oil past gaskets like that. Will also damage the main seal, for an extensive/expensive repair."
> 
> exactly. I had replaced PCV valve and now this.


.... Did this happen after you got a new pcv? ....

I'm thinking some things ....

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## beep2 (Oct 30, 2016)

it went like this:

- I got the error core
- I replaced the membrane of the valve and the code went away
- in a couple of months I got code again. I replace the whole PCV valve with the OEM one. I also replaced the tubes in and out, the dipstick, the oil cup, the O2 sensonr, the MAF sensor and couple of other things.
- now I have the oil leak

will try to replace the gasket.


----------



## Trev21 (Sep 25, 2019)

*I have the exact same problem*

i have the same engine as yours and its leaking on the exact same spot, did getting a new gasket fix the issue?


----------



## findalex (Aug 15, 2018)

The upper timing cover could warp over time so even if you get a new gasket, it will continue to leak. A bad PCV valve contributes to the leaks because it allows pressure to build up.

Cheapest way is to start with this: https://www.amazon.com/RKX-2-0T-INDESTRUCTIBLE-valve-upgrade/dp/B07N8H61VN

Then if that doesn't work or fails after a while, replace it with a *GENUINE *Audi PCV valve. There are two versions, one ends in AH and another in AK, make sure you get the right one. They are not interchangeable. It depends on your engine and if you had oil burning issues addressed by Audi in the past.

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/separator/06h103495ah/
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/pressure-control-valve-pcv/06h103495ak/

Then if that still doesn't work, you can try the upper timing cover.

https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/audi-vw-timing-chain-cover-rein-06h103269h

If that STILL doesn't work, watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0_Z5GiOay0 Important bits start at around 1minute.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## antigravity5 (Jan 6, 2020)

*AUDI Q5 TFSI 2.0T engine Upper timing cover oil leak*

My 2012 Audi Q5 had the same problem. Everyday I wipe off the oil on the top of the engine and the next day, after driving 10 miles from work, same thing again, oil all over the top part of the engine. I already replaced the Water Pump twice because this gas mixed oil runs down the top and swells the Water Pump gasket. Which causes to break up or crack the top part of the Water Pump. 
So I decided to fix this oil leak which was coming from the Upper Timing Chain Cover on the front. When the oil seeps out of the cover while driving, the force of the wind blows the oil all over the top of the engine and sometimes it looks like the head cover is leaking too. Here are some pictures I took and some tips when I fixed it:-
Tools: T30 bit (shorter the better because of the tight space), 10mm socket ( for the same T30 bolts if teeth got chewed up ), wrench (Smaller is better due to the tight space) , small screw driver
Parts: Upper Timing Chain Cover gaskets (Audi part 06H-103-483-C and small circular one that sits Magnetic Variator Or Solenoid, Audi part 06H-103-483-D )
Magnetic Variator Or Solenoid O-Ring Audi Part WHT-007-212-B

Process: 
1) First thing first, I took the main top cover off (which has the Audi Logo).
2) Unscrewed 3 bolts (T30) from the Magnetic Variator (some call it Solenoid). I put a towel in the bottom to catch any bolts just in case if I dropped the bolts.
3) Detached the Cable that connects the Variator.
4) Unscrewed 5 bolts (T30 or 10mm socket)
5) Unscrewed 1 bolt that attaches Oil dip stick. This helps To remove the Timing Cover. You have to move the Oil Dip stick away a little bit to the right. (Pic 1. and 2)
Pic 1.








Pic 2.









6) Removing the cover was easy. Just have to be careful with the Cable that sometimes tangles with the bottom bolts since the bolts dont come off completely from the cover. 
7) Removed, Cleaned and Replaced new gaskets on both places ( One around the cover and small circular one inside the cover ). Bolts come off when you remove the old gasket, so put all 5 bolts back after you put the new gasket in the cover.
8) Important: The small circular gasket MUST be installed in a correct way, meaning the inner surface is angled because the Variator is angled. See Pic 3.

Pic 3.








9) After done with the Cover, removed the O-ring carefully with a small flat screw driver. (See Pic 4.)
Pic 4.








10) Replaced the O-ring and put some oil around it with a finger. 
11) Put the Cover back. 
12) Tightened the 3 Variator bolts (No Torque Specification for these bolts)
13) Hand Tightened the 5 Cover bolts and then tightened them in a sequence recommended by Audi which is (1- Middle Right -> 2- Middle Left -> 3- Bottom Right -> 4- Top -> 5- Bottom Left )
14) Torque spec for the five bolts is 9 Nm which is 6.6 Ft/Lb (See Pic 5.)

Pic 5.








15) Put the bolt back on the Oil Dip stick and tightened it.


----------



## MarcusW96 (Apr 17, 2021)

findalex said:


> The upper timing cover could warp over time so even if you get a new gasket, it will continue to leak. A bad PCV valve contributes to the leaks because it allows pressure to build up.
> 
> Cheapest way is to start with this: https://www.amazon.com/RKX-2-0T-INDESTRUCTIBLE-valve-upgrade/dp/B07N8H61VN
> 
> ...


Hello findalex, I am curious, what is the importance behind getting a Genuine Audi PCV Valve? Have you had a bad experince with this part in the past?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

MarcusW96 said:


> Hello findalex, I am curious, what is the importance behind getting a Genuine Audi PCV Valve? Have you had a bad experince with this part in the past?


Yeah getting an aftermarket or knock-off/counterfeit one is just looking for trouble TBH. The counterfeits are the worst because they pretend to be genuine, the aftermarkets typically aren't too good. Be sure to get a genuine or OE one (I believe these are made by Hengst but I'm not 100% sure), and be sure to buy either direct from a dealer or from a reputable parts place like FCP, ECS, etc. (if you're in UK I'm sure there are totally different ones).


----------



## emjain (Apr 28, 2021)

antigravity5 said:


> *AUDI Q5 TFSI 2.0T engine Upper timing cover oil leak*
> 
> My 2012 Audi Q5 had the same problem. Everyday I wipe off the oil on the top of the engine and the next day, after driving 10 miles from work, same thing again, oil all over the top part of the engine. I already replaced the Water Pump twice because this gas mixed oil runs down the top and swells the Water Pump gasket. Which causes to break up or crack the top part of the Water Pump.
> So I decided to fix this oil leak which was coming from the Upper Timing Chain Cover on the front. When the oil seeps out of the cover while driving, the force of the wind blows the oil all over the top of the engine and sometimes it looks like the head cover is leaking too. Here are some pictures I took and some tips when I fixed it:-
> ...


Did you move the lock carrier bar in service position before doing this? if not, what tool did you use to unscrew 3 t30 bolts from magnetic variator? there is barely any space to use any tool I have.


----------

